# Nass RAW - 8/3/10



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2010)

Ended up doing a somewhat last minute ride at Nass tonight with Woodcore.  We rolled a nice loop, but I just wasn't feeling it tonight.  Besides a general lack of energy I was just making stupid mistakes, definitely not my A game. :-?

It was still a nice night to get out and ride though, and we rode a loop that we don't often do these days (with a few added twists)... Jug>Scoville twisties>4-way>Downhill>BSB>Scoville>Cemetery twisties>Fat kid climb>Surveryor's trail (lower first entrance)>Blue trail back towards top of FKC>Cornwall DH>Hinman>Jug>Done.

Somewhere around 9 miles I think??


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 3, 2010)

Had exactly 9.5 miles...I wasn't exactly feeling it when we pedaled out of the lot but with some extended sections of riding I did manage to warm up and stretch out a bit....by the time we hit the back end of the cemetery and started up the fat kid I was definitely in the groove.... 

Pretty much cleaned the whole route tonight with only one minor dab but pumped because it was done without the use of the granny ring!! Even somehow managed to clean the whole FKC climb including that nasty section in the middle pushing gears in the middle ring for the first time tonight.... :beer:

None the less a beautiful night to ride, surprised more folks weren't out on the trails.


----------



## rueler (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm also surprised it wasn't busy tonight...It was very busy earlier in the day. I was in the woods between 2 and 3:30...There were SEVEN cars on Scoville with bike racks during that time frame...not counting mine.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 4, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Had exactly 9.5 miles...I wasn't exactly feeling it when we pedaled out of the lot but with some extended sections of riding I did manage to warm up and stretch out a bit....by the time we hit the back end of the cemetery and started up the fat kid I was definitely in the groove....
> 
> Pretty much cleaned the whole route tonight with only one minor dab but pumped because it was done without the use of the granny ring!! Even somehow managed to clean the whole FKC climb including that nasty section in the middle pushing gears in the middle ring for the first time tonight.... :beer:
> 
> None the less a beautiful night to ride, surprised more folks weren't out on the trails.





rueler said:


> I'm also surprised it wasn't busy tonight...It was very busy earlier in the day. I was in the woods between 2 and 3:30...There were SEVEN cars on Scoville with bike racks during that time frame...not counting mine.



I think all the folks that WEREN'T in Burlington drove across that state to Thompson to ride last night - it felt for a few moments like I was riding in a race last night instead of just out for a RAW with all the folks on the trails


----------

